# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Regulations regarding bathroom windows

## Wytehawk

Hi All, 
I'm looking for some info on whether there are any regulations about bathroom windows. 
Specifically what I am wanting to know is whether a bathroom window must be able to be opened, or if I can install a single pane of glass without any kind of operable window fittings. 
I am about to start a reno of my house and part of the reno is a new bathroom and ensuite, in both of these rooms we want to install large high windows across the rear of each. We think that we will get a much cleaner look if we can just have a simple pane of glass, rather than a sliding type or awning or casement or whatever. 
When the draftsperson drew our plans, he has indicated that the windows will have a fixed part and an opening part, even though we told him that we just wanted a single pane. 
Does this mean that there is some requirement to be able to open a bathroom window for ventilation, or did he just get it wrong?

----------


## Honorary Bloke

I will have to say first that it is possible your Code requires it. but . . . 
I have seen *many* a bath with no operable window. Single panes, glass blocks, even no window at all!  I believe your draftsperson must have got it wrong.  :Smilie:

----------


## julianx

I'm not sure about regulations down your way, but in Queensland bathrooms don't have to have a window that  opens, so long as they have an extractor  fan.

----------


## kombiman

:What he said:  
(again Qld) 
The requirements are ventilation; air out and in rather than opening size etc 
Internal bathrooms (no external walls to have windows) are the case in point.

----------


## atregent

Just had a look in the BCA, clause 3.8.5.2(c) says that you can use just an exhaust fan so long as it vents to the outside of the building or a well ventilated roof space.

----------


## Wytehawk

Cool, 
Thanks for all your replies, @ atregent - that's exactly the sort of info I was after.  
Cheers  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlasterPro

foward bill to whytehawks draftsman  :Biggrin:

----------

